# Spongebob, Barney, and the promotion of homosexuality



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 12, 2005)

Characters from "Arthur," "Barney," "Bear in the Big Blue House," "Between the Lions," "Blue's Clues, Bob the Builder," "The Book of Pooh," "Clifford the Big Red Dog," "Dora the Explorer," "Jimmy Neutron," "JoJo's Circus," "Kim Possible," "Lilo & Stitch: The Series," "Little Mermaid," "Madeline," "The Magic School Bus," "The Muppet Show," "The Proud Family," "Rugrats," "Sesame Street," "SpongeBob SquarePants," and "Zoom", are going to be used in an upcoming video promoting 'tolerance' of homosexuality.

Federal Express is also sponsering the movie, which will be on CBS and PBS. The goal is to indoctrinate children as young as preschool to "love" homosexuals and to be "tolerant" (Leviticus 20:13). Bill Cosby, Diana Ross, and Woopi Goldberg will also be in the film. See for yourself:

http://worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=42253

[Edited on 1-13-2005 by ConfederateTheocrat]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh, no! Not Pooh!

I've always suspected SpongeBob, though.


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! 

Those are some of the cartoons my children and I enjoy on a daily basis. We just recently purchased Season 1 & 2 of Sponge Bob Square Pants.

They apparently know where to go to make it matter. Capture the children's hearts through the characters they love to watch and the message will melt into them like warm butter. 

We need to be especially dilligent to make sure our children know the truth, and that they are brought up to love the Law of our great God!




[Edited on 1-13-2005 by ANT]


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 12, 2005)

The Spongebob, Pooh, and Barney of this demonic assualt on God's Law are to be ignored, and are not the real thing (if it makes you feel better). I don't think that those shows promote queerdom on a day-to-day basis.

This video will be given to over 61,000 public schools in America to teach kids that man/man and woman/woman sex is "ok". Send an e-mail to Bill Cosby, Diana Ross, and Whoopi (babykiller) Goldberg and tell them how you feel about this.

   

Why would they want little kids to know about this?! Soon, little Johnny is gonna come home in kindergarten with his boyfriend. AAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

Sesame Street has a South African edition of the show that has a character with HIV. The idea of course is promote tolerance. 

The sick perverts who orchestrate these subliminal efforts to brainwash our children make me want to


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> Sesame Street has a South African edition of the show that has a character with HIV. The idea of course is promote tolerance.



I thought the character was a child? Do you think we should be intolerant of those with HIV?

Of course, I join you in disgust at any attempts to teach children tolerance of sin.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 12, 2005)

Not SpongeBob! At least I still have The Simpsons...

I don't want my country to be gay (like most of Europe).


----------



## no1special18 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Why?????????*

I am speechless...


----------



## cupotea (Jan 12, 2005)

This is pure propaganda of course...but I know that in one episode Spongebob has a crush on Sandy Cheeks.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2005)

This is sickening to say the least. I'm getting tired of the double-standard used by those wanting to promote their perversity on society. Those who would introduce the Christian worldview are hateful and intolerant yet to progate this sin is deemed not only acceptable but praise worthy.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 13, 2005)

Go David!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Well, Elmo is apparently supposed to be a baby muppett, but you wouldn't know that given all the abilities he has. :bigsmile: The age of the Sesame Street character is not the point, in my opinion, but rather the fact that the entire purpose of the character is to instruct children in social values that are part of a larger sodomite agenda and open the door for children to grow up thinking that AIDS is not a reflection of any misconduct, but something along the lines of cancer or the flu. Of course, I realize that many people have HIV or AIDS who got the disease through no sin of their own. I work in Washington, DC where 1 out 20 people has AIDS. I or someone I love could get AIDS just from helping someone at the scene of an accident. A family member of mine is a nurse who was once exposed by getting pricked with a needle after it had been used to draw blood from an AIDS patient. I don't judge people that have AIDS; on the contrary, as you suggest, they need our compassion. It's a horrible thing to go through whether it came about through sinful behavior or not. But I am not naive either about where AIDS primarily comes from -- sexual misbehavior or the use of unclean needles. I am very familiar with the origin of AIDS as it was spread from Africa by a single sodomite Canadian flight attendant (Patient Zero) into America's sodomite communities. From there it has devastated the whole world. AIDS is a judgment of God upon sin, but like many judgments including the tsunami, it affects those around the wicked as well as the wicked themselves. Let us be compassionate about those with AIDS, but let us also reject the agenda that would use children's TV characters to influence their thinking about the sinful conduct that very often leads to AIDS. Here is an article about the agenda behind the character: 

South Africa's Sesame Street Gets HIV+ Muppet

Courtesy of Associated Press
September 17, 2002

Kami, a mustard-colored furry Muppet, likes nature, telling stories and collecting stuff. She also happens to be HIV-positive.

To plaudits from education officials and AIDS activists, the producers of South Africa's version of Sesame Street on Tuesday unveiled the first Muppet infected with the virus that causes AIDS. 

"We are living in a society that is very stigmatizing and discriminatory," said Musa Njoko, an AIDS activist. The introduction of Kami "is going to create a culture of acceptance." 

That is exactly what the show's creators hope. 

Some 4.7 million South Africans "” one in nine "” are HIV-positive, more people than in any other country in the world. 

"There is a critical need here," said Karen Gruenberg, executive vice president of Sesame Workshop, the show's New York-based production company. 

South Africa's "Takalani Sesame" is one of several locally produced versions of the children's program. Egypt, Russia, Germany, Mexico and Spain, among other countries, all have shows modeled after the American "Sesame Street" that premiered in 1969. 

The HIV-infected character was created at the urging of the South African government, which helps sponsor the show, to reduce stigma about the disease. 

"Education is vital to ensure that people understand what HIV/AIDS is," Education Minister Kader Asmal said. 

At the unveiling, Kami, who has a mop of brown hair and wears a vest, wanders onto Sesame Street and wonders nervously if residents will want to play with her. 

She needn't have worried. The other Muppets enthusiastically welcome Kami. 

According to the show's creators, Kami is a healthy, affectionate 5-year-old orphan who is a little shy but quickly joins in when approached in a friendly way. She also knows a lot about HIV. 

Kami, whose name means acceptance in the Tswana language, will teach viewers about coping with illness and loss. The character will be introduced to South African audiences when the second season of "Takalani Sesame" begins Sept. 30.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> This is pure propaganda of course...but I know that in one episode Spongebob has a crush on Sandy Cheeks.


...and then there's the "Fry Cook Olympics" episode where Spongebob and Patrick hug at the end and walk away into the distance holding hands.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> ...



I have never, EVER seen episode of each cartoon...and I guess I never will!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 13, 2005)

A bit of a different thing, but related: anybody watch Law and Order last night?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> A bit of a different thing, but related: anybody watch Law and Order last night?



Sorry, yet another program that I do not watch.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 13, 2005)

I watched it for about a week earlier this year as a substitute for CSI. I didn't see it last night, though.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2005)

I normally watch Law and Order but missed it. What was it about?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

I noticed that "Speed Racer" and "Gigantor" weren't listed in the above list. Its seems my childhood friends grew up to be conservatives.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

Liberal: "Well, I'm a homosexual, you got a problem?"
Me: "Yeah, I'm a homophobe, you got a problem?"

Who's intolerant now?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I normally watch Law and Order but missed it. What was it about?



The latest female assistant DA was fired at the end of the show. They had building up to it for a few episodes - showing the building conflict about how cases should be run, etc. In this episode, it was clear that she was VERY unhappy about the prosecution of a certain person, and was actually pleased when he was acquitted. The DA calls her into his office at the end of the show and fires her after saying that "you're an advocate, and advocacy is warm blooded. Prosecution must be cold blooded."

So anyway, after she is fired, she looks at the DA and says:

"This isn't because I am a lesbian, is it?"
{Now this is the FIRST even HINT that we get of that in the show}
He says "No, of course not."

And she says in a stern voice, "Good. Good."

My point is that it was completely out of place, and (most likely) only inserted in one of the most popular of shows on TV because it was an opportunity to show that beautiful, feminine blonds can be lesbians, too, don't 'cha know. And it provided an opportunity to say that gays are fearful of workplace discrimination, which is, of course, wrong.

The sad state of modern TV.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Liberal: "Well, I'm a homosexual, you got a problem?"
> Me: "Yeah, I'm a homophobe, you got a problem?"
> 
> Who's intolerant now?


I like that. You know, I've never heard anybody respond that way before. Usually, when somebody is accused of being homophobic, people seem to recoil and try and defend themselves that they aren't homophobic. Very good.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe it was a veiled threat...if she verbally says she's lesbian then she could try to sue...

tune in next week...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

Well at least we know that JayJay the Jetplane won't be part of this crowd...it's a Christian cartoon...but they leave the Christian discussions out for PBS, you can have the full versions on video.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Well at least we know that JayJay the Jetplane won't be part of this crowd...it's a Christian cartoon...but they leave the Christian discussions out for PBS, you can have the full versions on video.



I didn't realize that. I'll keep that mind for our children...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Am I ever glad I missed that!

How disgusting and sad.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't like homosexuals as much as I like Christians.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> I don't like homosexuals as much as I like Christians.



Perhaps "dislike" is the word to use, instead of "don't like" - your present statement sounds kind of odd!


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...



I know it sounds odd, but I felt like saying it. So many Christians I know would apologize all of themselves for saying it. I am not going to.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 13, 2005)

This was in the article


> "Cooperation and unity are the most important values we can teach children," Rodgers said. "We believe that this is the essential first step to loving thy neighbor."



The truly loving thing to do would tell your homosexual friend to flee from the wrath to come. 

They are scripture twisting. What is the next generation going to think of the scriptures when they hear them? These people are preconditioning interpretations without context.

[Edited on 1-13-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



I watched it too. That lesbian comment was so out of the blue that my wife and I thought the characters were going to bust out laughing. That line made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Heh, no you don't get what I mean yet. I eventually discovered that you meant your negative dislike for homosexuals is as strong as your positive like for Christians - but what I'm talking about is that upon first reading, the statement, "I don't like homosexuals as much as I like Christians" sounds like you're saying, _"You know, I don't think I like homosexuals quite as much as I do Christians."_ It's like, "Well I would hope not!" That's why I said it sounded odd, in a humorous way, not an offensive one. :bigsmile:


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 13, 2005)

I knew you didn't mean it to be offensive, and it didn't come across that way, but I actually meant it to come out that way. I really just wanted to see how people would take that comment .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

More on Spongebob, et al.:

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/01/20/sponge.bob.reut/index.html


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Jonathan (Jan 21, 2005)

We have to be tolerant of homosexuals, yet they cannot tolerate Christians. There is more toleration today for Muslim terrorists than Bible-believing Christians. 

Isa 5:20 Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2005)

Would someone SMACK Bill O'Reilly for me, please?! 

That man made me mad today (what an aliteration!). He was discussing Dobson and Dobson's "paranoia". Only instead of refering to the video in question...he kept asking how is spongebob and barney hinting at gayness in their regular shows! Another move to make Christians look stupid.

Then there's his stance on why he's a christian...
He says this way if there is a higher power then he's covered, if not then so what he's just dead. And besides there's alot of good with organised religion anyway. (puke!)


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Would someone SMACK Bill O'Reilly for me, please?!
> 
> That man made me mad today (what an aliteration!). He was discussing Dobson and Dobson's "paranoia". Only instead of refering to the video in question...he kept asking how is spongebob and barney hinting at gayness in their regular shows! Another move to make Christians look stupid.
> ...



Eww.... I suppose this is another case where we know them by thier fruits eh?  ... I'm with you though...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Then there's his stance on why he's a christian...
> He says this way if there is a higher power then he's covered, if not then so what he's just dead. And besides there's alot of good with organised religion anyway. (puke!)



Sounds like an insincerely placed bet on Pascal's Wager to me.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

Andrew,

Well put!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2005)

Precisely!


----------



## ARStager (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone catch that both Leno and Conan made jokes about Spongebob last night?


----------



## king of fools (Jan 23, 2005)

On Friday's Today Show, they brought on one of the organizers of the we are family foundation. He claims that Dobson and FOTF went to the wrong website when they quoted a pro-homosexual diversity pledge on the website. Apparently there is a wearefamily website (pro homosexual) and a wearefamilyfoundation website that is just pro-diversity.

I had to leave for work during all of this, did anyone else catch it?

The problem with the diversity movement is they're trying to make it an all-or-nothing game. Discriminating for reasons of race, etc is a far cry from other lifestyle considerations.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2005)

According to Dobson and O'Reilly's investigation...that information is false is meant to make Dobson look stupid


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's another example of the immorality propagated on children's TV shows (this time it's _Postcards from Buster_):

http://www.cnn.com/2005/EDUCATION/01/26/education.secretary.pbs.ap/index.html


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

They work hard at invading the culture don't they. This should encourage us all the more to influence every aspect of this life on Earth for Christ's glory!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Dh stuck the TV in the garage again (we actually had NO Tv for 6yrs)


----------



## Augusta (Jan 27, 2005)

We haven't had tv for about 6 years and don't intend to ever get it again. I just can't stand it. The propaganda is just everywhere on tv. My kids are not in public school either, thank God, so they won't ever see that pbs movie either. I am so glad that this world is not our home.


----------

